# Pre Contest Tren Dosage question



## ckcrown84 (Nov 21, 2013)

Contest: RPS XXX, -- Columbus Ohio
Powerlifting Meet

Current cycle
50mg / test p / day
50mg Tren A / day
20mg Halo / day


Tren is in short supplies... But I was thinking of increasing my dosage on the last 15 days leading up to the competition

Something like
Days 1-10 -- 100mg/day
Days 6-15 -- 150mg/day

Similar with the halo. Plan to drastically increase the dosage the last week before the competition, probably at 50-60mg / day

Is there any benefit to doing this. or is this not sufficient time to really feel the benefits (in terms of strength... not cosmetics). Should I crank that dosage up or just keep it at 50mg/day because in the end it really won't matter.


Let me know CONSTRUCTIVE thoughts and feedback.

Hoping to break the RPS bench record at 198lbs with a 456lbs bench. Currently capped at a 440lbs bench. Soooo not looking good haha


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 21, 2013)

*if you halotestin is real.then you will be ok,its will help you for sure ..but i think you will need to up halo dosage *


----------



## Mike Arnold (Nov 21, 2013)

Great job in the video there.

You may notice slight improvements in strength from increasing the tren, but don't expect anything significant.  Just 350 mg of tren is already providing the androgenic equivalent of about 1,750 mg of testosterone, which is quite a bit.  You are alos currently using 500 mg of test...no to mention the 140 mg of Halo per week, which provides the androgenic equivalent of 2,240 mg test/week (halo is 16X an androgenic, per mg).

Steroids increase contractile ablity through more than androgenic stimulation.  This is why drugs ike Anavar can increase strength fairly well, despite providing very little androgenic stimulation....and SD, which is as weak Anavar (androgenically speaking), but causes tremendous strength gains in most users.  If you are able to stay wthin weight limits at the meet, the following cycle should serve you much better than simply increasing the Tren & and Halo(although I do think the Halo should be increased for ure--more on that in a minute).

As long as you are able to stay within weight limits, the best strength gains will result from attacking strength through as many mechanisms as possible.  The body need to be exposed to halo for at least 4 weeks to maximize contractile ability at any given dose....although 3 weeks will probably get you 90+% of the way there.  This does not mean strength gains cease after 4 weeks, obviously, as you can continue getting stringer for years.  It simply means the steroid's ability to enhance muscle contraction will be in full effect by that point in time.  For that reason, I would advise running as much as you can at least the last 3 weeks, rather than running 20 mg until the final week and then increasing the dose to 50-60 mg at the last second. The body won't have enough time to maximally respond to the increased dose within just 7 days.

For someone at your weight, especially when usingall that halo, I don't see any need to go above 500 mg/week...and just like Halo, I would increase the dose as much as you can at least 3 weeks out, instead of ramping it way up at the very end.  by using Test, tren, and Halo at those dosages, you will be providing your body with more than enough androgenic stimulation.

Again, if you can stay within weight limits, you will make better strength gains by adding other steroids into the mix.  Some of the DHT-based steroids, none of which you are currently using (which is a mistake), can provide excellent gains in strength and appear to increase strength through different mechanisms than many other non-DHT based steroids, as demonstrated by the fact that some of them are very weak androgens, yet cause tremendous increases in contractile ability.  Although personal response can vary, I would say the largest number of people will have the greatest success with Superdrol.  I have experimented with many different combination of AAS for strength gains in both myself and numerous clients (2 of them pro strongmen), I have found SD & Halo to be the best combination of oral steroids for strength gains.  For those people who have issues with SD, Anadrol is usually the best alternative....in most cases.  As far as conventional injectables go, testosterone & trenbolone are hard to beat.

In addition to directly increasing contrctile ability, another reason DHT-based steroids like SD & Anadrol cause significant increases in strength is because of their ability to enhance leverage through muscle swelling.  These drugs inhibit the 11-beta-hydroxylase enzyme, which cause the muscle to hold a lot of water.  Since this water is intrasmucular and not sub-q (although some sub-q water may result, especially with Drol), they directly increase muscle size and a result, leverage.  I have seen crazy strength gains in a short period of time with people using SD alone.  

The following program would likely work very well for you:


Final 3-4 weeks
Test prop @ 500 mg/week
Tren ace @ 500 mg/week.
SD @ 30 mg/day.
Halo @ 30 mg/day.


You might want to consider a cycle support prodct like Advanced Cycle Support, simply because you will be combining 2 tough orals.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 21, 2013)

Great advice.
I have Anavar... I will run that instead of SD. I hope that proves sufficient. I will also increase my dosage of the test and tren to 75mg/day which will bring me to 500mg/week

Oh and btw:






Mike Arnold said:


> Great job in the video there.
> 
> You may notice slight improvements in strength from increasing the tren, but don't expect anything significant.  Just 350 mg of tren is already providing the androgenic equivalent of about 1,750 mg of testosterone, which is quite a bit.  You are alos currently using 500 mg of test...no to mention the 140 mg of Halo per week, which provides the androgenic equivalent of 2,240 mg test/week (halo is 16X an androgenic, per mg).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Arnold (Nov 22, 2013)

Leep in mind that anavar is considerably less potent than SD, but may still help you out at higher dosages.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 22, 2013)

i would look into suspension for the last week of training for the meet and Anadrol the last week too. or last few days. You can go 100mg suspension with 50mg drol the day of the contest and thats one hell of a preworkout. Also Cialis gives me insane strength improvement.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 23, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Leep in mind that anavar is considerably less potent than SD, but may still help you out at higher dosages.



All that I have is Anadrol and Anavar. I opted for the anavar because I am a bit scared of more weight gain. I am 206 now and need to weigh 198lbs. Being that this is only my second meet I don't wanna do anything crazy cutting water weight wise and deplete my energy. So last 15 days to the meet (after Thanksgiving) I am going to tighten my diet back up.

But beleive me I went through a great debate at running Anadrol at 50mg/day or the anavar.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 23, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i would look into suspension for the last week of training for the meet and Anadrol the last week too. or last few days. You can go 100mg suspension with 50mg drol the day of the contest and thats one hell of a preworkout. Also Cialis gives me insane strength improvement.



I don't have any Suspension, never used it. But, I did ask my source for some and the order is still pending.... soooooo not too sure if I will get it in time. 

You are 100% right about the Cialis and I will definitely take it meet day haha


----------

